# ma innebunesti complet



## ninaelizabeth

Can anyone translate the following <...deleted...>?

ma innebunesti complet ! sunt nebun dupa tine !

ce bine e cu tine !


----------



## Reef Archer

Mă înnebunești complet - You drive me [completely] crazy! (in a good way)

Sunt nebun după tine - I'm mad about you.

Ce bine e cu tine - It's so good being with you.

What about a simple "You too/Me too"? )

Și tu mă înnebunești - 
Și eu sunt nebună după tine -
E atât de bine cu tine -


----------



## Trisia

Hello, and welcome.

The text says, more or less "You drive me completely crazy! I'm crazy about you! It's so good to be with you!"

(Oh, I see Reef Archer translated already, and added the diacritical marks that were missing from the original )

 As an aside: please do not ask us to translate more than one sentence at a time. Also, this is not really a good place to ask for "suggestions". We're not familiar with you, your style and personality, nor with his. You can however look here for some hints, in the resources thread. And if it's not enough and you do want us to help translate, give us a sentence, some context, and we'll be happy to help.


----------



## ninaelizabeth

Great thanks again for your help!


----------



## irinet

Anyway, it is înebuni. I think we write it with a single 'n'. e.g. Împietri, împrieteni, înecat.


----------



## farscape

irinet said:


> Anyway, it is înebuni. I think we write it with a single 'n'. e.g. Împietri, împrieteni, înecat.



Ia să vedem ce zice la dicţionar: a înnebuni, mda...

Later,
.


----------



## irinet

Ok, mi s-ar fi părut normal să dispară unul din cei doi 'n' pt. simplificare.


----------



## farscape

Neștiute sunt căile limbii române 

A început să mi se pară oarecum anacronică scrierea asta cu î din a (un articol interesant pe tema asta, scris de un de un lingvist de renume, se poate citi pe dexonline.ro). Dar regulile forumului ne cer să scriem după normele academice și ca să fiu sincer cred că mi-ar fi plăcut să trăiesc prin anii '30: C Petrescu, Eliade, Teodoreanu, Holban, I Pillat... când se scria așa.

De, vârsta, amintirile din liceu și distanțele... Mă duc să-mi pun Despre Distanțe-le lui Andrieș  și să dau la zăpadă.

f.


----------

